# Which GHRP peptide do you recommend?



## crackrbaby (May 9, 2012)

The product with the least potential side effects is Ipamorelin and therefore it is normally recommended. However, since it only comes as 2mg per vial, it is essentially twice as expensive as GHRP-2 and GHRP-6 which contain 5mg per vial and cost only slight more per vial than Ipamorelin. Our recommendation for most cost effective peptide is therefore GHRP-6 since overall it provides the best side effect/benefit ratio of the three GHRP peptides.
(All info gathered via Internet)


----------



## aminoman74 (May 10, 2012)

I like ipam as its known to give a more natural longer sustained release  and it will fully dump the gland unlike ghrp 2-6.ghrp 2-6 will peak  faster and have a return to baseline faster then ipam.


----------



## Kirk B (May 10, 2012)

i take ghpr-6 and cjc1295 with out dac for hunger benefits   but amionoman   knows his shit so i'm going to try the ipam also and see how I like it peps a long term endevor just like hgh so i plan on using for 6 moths to a year at least


----------



## njc (May 10, 2012)

vcbgbdv


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 10, 2012)

I'm a fan of GHRP-2 personally.  6 I'll use during a bulk or PCT.


----------



## Vibrant (May 10, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'm a fan of GHRP-2 personally.  6 I'll use during a bulk or PCT.



I'm with Pitt. I personally like ghrp 2 the best, ghrp 6 for the hunger but to be honest for me the hunger from ghrp 2 is very close, with ipam in third.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 10, 2012)

Ghrp-6 is great for hunger but it anly last for couple weeks then it will subside.

My next go around ill try ghrp-6.


----------



## crackrbaby (May 10, 2012)

Good input guys!


----------



## emitecaps (May 11, 2012)

I like ghrp 2 in terms of anabolism. Does induce hunger though so I prefer Ipam before bed. Best results are from ghrp2.


----------

